# Post Up Your Weekley Edits



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

Thought it would be sick to have a little section where people can throw up video's since the seasons starting and everyone and their dog has a go-pro or something to record with. Throw up your little edits as the season goes on so we all got a place to see recent stuff! I'll start. A little fun pre-season session, jibbing at this rezoning area in my city last weekend

http://youtu.be/VIRdLv8j5_8


----------



## LLuDawg (Dec 15, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea! Unfortunately I haven't been snowboarding yet but really want to. I will hopefully get up soon! Maybe I will record my first day or something haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We already have a place for that, it's called the trip report forum.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Carinthia Happy Fun Time Place - Episode 1 - YouTube

funfunfunfunfunnnnn


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

New edit I posted. Still getting used to the GoPro/Filming. First time I filmed. You can see the quality gets better throughout the day.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

December 4th edit, never bothered postin it up cuz it never looked like the thread took off





Fresh from today


----------

